# Undertale



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2015)

There was bound to be a topic for this sooner or later.

So, Undertale! It's a retro kind of game released in September, and the popularity has practically _exploded_. You play as a fallen human who winds up in the Underground, inhabited by all sort of monsters that are bound to stay there by the barrier separating monsters from humans. Unlike most RPGs, you can go through the game without killing any monsters if you so choose. But you can also go through killing _every_ monster if you wanted to. There're quite a few endings in this game, and the choices you make matter.

It's on Steam for $10. Has anyone here played it, or watched a let's play of it or something?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 10, 2015)

Actually, there is already a topic for this.

And yes, this game is fantastic.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh, whoops, sorry. :x 

I really should remember the video game subforum's existence, no wonder I couldn't find a thread, sorry!


----------

